# Who remembers....?



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

@Silver 
@Rob Fisher 
@Andre 
@BumbleBee 
@Christos

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (7/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 150786
> 
> 
> @Silver
> ...


Still useful cotton 
I still have a buttload of the Japanese organic cotton pads somewhere.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

Scottish roll..... Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (7/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Scottish roll..... Hahahaha


This I haven't done in a looong time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/11/18)

Haha @Viper_SA 

Do you or anyone else remember when there was a craze for that bamboo yarn?
There was a woman somewhere in a shop that sold this yarn - and after it got spoken about on the forum she got flooded with orders from many of us. She didn't know what on earth was going on. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (7/11/18)

Silver said:


> Haha @Viper_SA
> 
> Do you or anyone else remember when there was a craze for that bamboo yarn?
> There was a woman somewhere in a shop that sold this yarn - and after it got spoken about on the forum she got flooded with orders from many of us. She didn't know what on earth was going on. Lol


same thing happened with the "spool savers"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/18)

Oh I don’t miss boiling cotton balls anymore, or wrapping pre-torched 32g Kanthal around silica wick supported by a pin and then running 100% pg juice over it at 10W, lol, and we thought it was awesome too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (7/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 150786
> 
> 
> @Silver
> ...


Just look how the old timers are making the rest of us look like complete noobs! Lol.

Interesting to see what it was like in the olden day's.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (7/11/18)

Who remembers recoiling the mini protank 2 commercial coils?
Its the same coils as in my evod
It was so tiny
About 8 wraps of 28g 

I will never forget the feeling of achievement when i got that right
I think @Marzuq and I had several late night calls discussing this and helping each other through it
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Andre (7/11/18)

Silver said:


> Haha @Viper_SA
> 
> Do you or anyone else remember when there was a craze for that bamboo yarn?
> There was a woman somewhere in a shop that sold this yarn - and after it got spoken about on the forum she got flooded with orders from many of us. She didn't know what on earth was going on. Lol


I still have some evidence of that epic fail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/11/18)

Silver said:


> Haha @Viper_SA
> 
> Do you or anyone else remember when there was a craze for that bamboo yarn?
> There was a woman somewhere in a shop that sold this yarn - and after it got spoken about on the forum she got flooded with orders from many of us. She didn't know what on earth was going on. Lol



I still have some of my bamboo yarn left actually. It was awesome, but a pain to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (8/11/18)

Silver said:


> Who remembers recoiling the mini protank 2 commercial coils?
> Its the same coils as in my evod
> It was so tiny
> About 8 wraps of 28g
> ...


Was this with the NR-R-NR wire that most of us "almost" bought the little welding tool to make our own wire with?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (8/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 150786
> 
> 
> @Silver
> ...



Yup, still have remnants of a bag of this in the cupboard. Worked fine with the subtank mini and was not at all expensive. Might try a rewick today just for the sake of nostalgia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/18)

Neal said:


> Yup, still have remnants of a bag of this in the cupboard. Worked fine with the subtank mini and was not at all expensive. Might try a rewick today just for the sake of nostalgia.




Great idea. Come back with a review. My bet is that it's not much worse than the fancy wicks that we use today. 

If you were to use the same setup and just change the wicks I wonder how many people would notice. Would they immediately say that there was something wrong with the setup with the "inferior" cotton ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

I rewicked all my tobacco Reos with it last night, running 2mm coils, SS316L and 9 wraps coming to around 0.8ohm. Can't tell the difference between it and Cotton Bacon V2 at all to be honest. Cotton bacon is just more user friendly in the Zeus for me, but I will certainly be using that bag again, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/18)

Silver said:


> Who remembers recoiling the mini protank 2 commercial coils?
> Its the same coils as in my evod
> It was so tiny
> About 8 wraps of 28g
> ...




LOL the good old days.
That was loads of fun @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/18)

I was coincidentally cleaning out my vape toolbox last weekend and found some spares for older tanks. The protank mini 2 definitely sent me down memory lane.

I am going to chuck these spares though as I have no use for them anymore, so if anyone wants it, you are more than welcome to make a plan to come get them.

Protank Mini 2 (no glass)
Couple of Kayfun Lite / Russian 91% tank sections (some normal sections, some sections with glass, various lengths of chimneys)
1 x Subtank Mini Coil
2 x Protank Mini Coils

If anyone is interested, I'll take a pic of the items tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (8/11/18)

Still use my Muji from time to time for my tobacco juices find it tastes "richer" ....

I came in later in the game , but the Nautilis Mini and Lemo 1 were my favourites wonder if I still have them hmmmmmm 
Should maybe do a video "OldvsNew" and see what the actual flavour difference is between the old and the new ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

+1 on Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I rewicked all my tobacco Reos with it last night, running 2mm coils, SS316L and 9 wraps coming to around 0.8ohm. Can't tell the difference between it and Cotton Bacon V2 at all to be honest. Cotton bacon is just more user friendly in the Zeus for me, but I will certainly be using that bag again, lol



I'm glad my prediction was correct. Thanks for doing the research. I believe that there is plenty of vape related stuff that we "believe" or are convinced is true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (8/11/18)

Silver said:


> Who remembers recoiling the mini protank 2 commercial coils?
> Its the same coils as in my evod
> It was so tiny
> About 8 wraps of 28g
> ...


Ooh, that tank was the first one I bought! It was very highly rated at the time.
And yes, rebuilding those tiny coils felt like heart surgery lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great idea. Come back with a review. My bet is that it's not much worse than the fancy wicks that we use today.
> 
> If you were to use the same setup and just change the wicks I wonder how many people would notice. Would they immediately say that there was something wrong with the setup with the "inferior" cotton ?



Just wicked a Recurve with this cotton, same coil as I have in the Zeus with Cotton Bacon V2, no difference. That bag will be used for drippers from now on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Still use my Muji from time to time for my tobacco juices find it tastes "richer" ....
> 
> I came in later in the game , but the Nautilis Mini and Lemo 1 were my favourites wonder if I still have them hmmmmmm
> Should maybe do a video "OldvsNew" and see what the actual flavour difference is between the old and the new ......



That Lemo1 is still in full daily service on my desk @Daniel !
It serves up my VM Strawberry menthol blend - and has done so for a few years now
Large tank capacity. Razor sharp flavour. Very restricted lung hit
Sits on my Sig100 plus

Reactions: Like 5


----------

